# Is your dog a discriminator?



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Fun Test. 

Is your dog a discriminator? Take the sit test. 1. Ask them to sit from a distance of thirty feet.
2. Turn your back to them and ask for a sit.
3. Lie on your back and ask for a sit.
4.When walking, ask them to sit as you continue walking.

If they don't do any of these four. they are discriminators. ound:
Why , because they don't generalize well and have only learned these cues when you are standing in front of them.


----------

